# LR/Mogrify2 and Outlook Issue



## mdavis501 (May 28, 2011)

I'm using the latest version of Mogrify 2 and LR on a Windows 7 64 bit system.  I also use Outlook 2010.

When I select two images from LR and go thru Mogrify 2 for export, it makes the proper border and watermark, exports to the desired folder, and calls Outlook.  However, it only adds the first file as an attachment.  I have to manually add the others.

If I use LR/GMail export by the same plug-in author, the plug-in adds multiple files to my gmail account, but I can't get that to happen in Outlook.

I did notice that in the Post-Processing box/configuration, I had to select "Open in Other Application" rather than "Microsoft Outlook 2010".  When I tried to use the built in drop-down I receive an error message that reads, "An Internal error has occured: Win32 API error 193 when calling ShellExecuteExW from AgWorkspace.shellExecute".  However, If I select "Open in other application" and locate the Outlook executable file, then all works well, except that it won't attach more than 1 image.

Does anyone know how to get this plug-in to attach more than one image?

Thanks, Mike:hm:


----------



## Brad Snyder (May 28, 2011)

Does the Outlook attachment work, without Mogrify?  I don't think that it will, or at least not multiple photos.

Steve Sutherland's MapiMailer http://sbsutherland.com/index.php?view=article&id=46 will ease adding multiple photos to Outlook emails. I don't know how Lr/Mogrify will affect that equation.


----------



## mdavis501 (May 28, 2011)

Mogrify's "Open Other Application" does open Outlook's mail client and the first of the selected images is automatically attached.  I can then *manually *attach other images.  I was expecting all of the images to be automatically attached, as LR does with the GMail plug-in.

Without Mogrify you can attach as many images as you desire to the Outlook mail client.

I will continue to investigate this and post back when I have an answer.

Thanks, Mike


----------



## mdavis501 (May 28, 2011)

The Steve Sutherland plug-in fixed this issue.  Quite pleased and so much appreciate the time you would take to forward me this information.  I also made a donation to Steve.  Thanks very much.  Mike


----------

